# Mutants & Masterminds: Seeking Players in Miami, FL



## Green Knight (Nov 13, 2004)

Alright, I want to run a M&M game, but one problem: I'm sorely lacking in players. So anyone interested in a game? I'm interested in running the following campaigns: 

1) *DC UNIVERSE -* Play a game set in the DC Universe, with Superman, Batman, etc. The PC's play new heroes in the DC Universe facing off against villains like Metallo, Solomon Grundy and Darkseid. 

2) *PALLADIUM FANTASY* - While I loathe the Palladium system, I love their settings. So best of both worlds, here. Use the M&M system, but base the campaign in the Palladium Fantasy world (I've already converted a couple of the races). A couple additional possibilities with this one: 


*The Justice Society of the Palladium World -* The PC's play fantasy versions of the Justice Society of America. So one PC might be Lord Katar Hawk, a Palladin from the Eastern Territories, armed with a mace and magical cape which turns into a pair of hawk wings, granting him the power of flight, who's been reincarnated in hundreds of lives for the several thousand years (Hawkman). Another might be the Champion of Light who, when he says the magic word, is transformed from a mere mortal into the Champion of Light, possessing the attributes of six of the Gods of Light (Captain Marvel), and so on. 

*He-Man and The Masters of the Palladium World -* Basically like the cartoon He-Man and the Masters of the Universe, but set in the Palladium world. The only difference is that A) the PC's would be more like super-heroes, rather then falling into the class/O.C.C. classifications of the Palladium world, and B) there would be more of a technological element to the world (easily explained through the presence of the rifts, and their connection to Rifts Earth as well as other technological dimensions).
 
3) *GURPS IST -* Once again using the M&M system, but the game world takes place in the GURPS IST world, although heavily modified by me (I don't like the world as is, but I DO like a version of it made by a GM somewhere else, and I'd go ahead and lift some of his ideas as well as adapting many of my own). 

Anyway, there you go. E-mail me at captainmarvel@adelphia.net if you live in Miami and are interested. Thanks.


----------



## Green Knight (Jan 11, 2005)

Bump.


----------

